# Maxwell Edison II



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's your first glimpse of Maxwell Edison II. Phone photo. Need to figure out the new camera. He will be sharing his 10-gallon home with Larry and Marlene the Vampire Shrimp. That is,, unless I can catch them and move to the invert-only tank.  

Also living with Maxwell are two Ivory Mystery, two Batik Nerite and a few Pink Ramshorn Snails.

Still need to plant some plants and add grass plants for the front.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Loving his coloring.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you. Red Dragons are my favorites; especially when they have full masks. Here are the seller photos:


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok so not to sound real stupid what is a full mask? I never had or seen a dragon up close so not sure what a mask is suppose to be or look like. Sorry


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

"Mask" is a term which means the body's color covers the head as well.

In regular colors, the head is usually blackish or on red fish, brownish - different color than the body.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks I love learning about these amazing guys. I kept hearing about mask and I kept trying to figure out what it was bu looking at them. And I kept thinking I don’t see a mask. Lol. Duh 🙄


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

And the scales cover the the entire head. With a partial mask they do not.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Almost forgot: Seller has one Red Dragon, one Black Dragon and one Yellow Dragon. PM if you want his information.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Extremely pretty. Hope he leaves the silver hammer on its hook so the snails and shrimp could thrive!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Me, too.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Almost forgot: Seller has one Red Dragon, one Black Dragon and one Yellow Dragon. PM if you want his information.


I bet the yellow is really pretty. What’s the silver hammer?


----------



## sylo (Sep 20, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Me, too.


Bang! Bang! Clang! Clang!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> I bet the yellow is really pretty. What’s the silver hammer?


I bet as well! Maxwell Edison is an invented figure by Paul McCartney from the Beatles. In the song ”Maxwell‘s Silver Hammer“ Maxwell is constantly killing people with a silver hammer.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

"Bang, bang, Maxwell's silver hammer came down on her head.
"Bang, bang, Maxwell's silver hammer made sure that she was dead."


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I love dragon scales


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I love his look.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Here's your first glimpse of Maxwell Edison II. Phone photo. Need to figure out the new camera. He will be sharing his 10-gallon home with Larry and Marlene the Vampire Shrimp. That is,, unless I can catch them and move to the invert-only tank.
> 
> Also living with Maxwell are two Ivory Mystery, two Batik Nerite and a few Pink Ramshorn Snails.
> 
> ...


He is so pretty! I love his name too!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I so never heard of that song. Lol I was so confused.


----------



## VLM (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow He’s gorgeous❣Lol you will probably like this then …samarai sorority…full mask..12 girls…there’s black yellow red grey. But I worry and watch their mask growth daily in case it gets over the eyes.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

VLM said:


> Wow He’s gorgeous❣Lol you will probably like this then …samarai sorority…full mask..12 girls…there’s black yellow red grey. But I worry and watch their mask growth daily in case it gets over the eyes.
> View attachment 1032348
> View attachment 1032349
> View attachment 1032351


They are SO beautiful and sweet!!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Russel, Maxwell Edison II is simply gorgeous! What a stunning addition to the fin family! What beautiful tank as well!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you all.

Alas, Maxwell Edison lived up to his name and carried a silver hammer. Nothing was safe so he now resides in a split 10 with Horned Nerites. His tank is now an invert-only tank with Viper/Vampire and Bamboo Shrimp and Thai Micro Crabs.

On Wednesday my fourth Betta will arrive. He will be in half of a 10 gallon with Ernest T. Bass.

Maxwell is shares with the very chill Roscoe P. Coltrane. He pretty much ignores Maxwell and his shenanigans....so do the Nerites. One quite-literal "stab" at them and they were bothered no more.

For Kat50 Maxwell's silver hammer with lyrics - AOL Video Search Results


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lol that is such an odd song. Roscoe P. Coltrane has Maxwell behind bars.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

All the best for today‘s arrival! 
Will Maxwell‘s former tank stay an invertebrate one?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, the invert tank is an invert tank. No fish; just Mystery and Nerite Snails.

Tom Servo arrived healthy and active. He will share a tank with Ernest T. Bass who is as chill as his sibling, Roscoe P. Coltrane. Ernest T. and Roscoe P. are from a US breeder. Maxwell and Tom Servo are imports.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Is Tom the other red dragon you were thinking about?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom Servo:







One solid red, one red with cello fins, one red dragon and one Koi. Done. No more room at the inn.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

He is so pretty. I love Koi‘s. I know I have seen the solid red and Maxwell. But I’m not sure if I have seen the red with cello fins.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ernest T. Bass


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Tom Servo:
> View attachment 1032474
> 
> One solid red, one red with cello fins, one red dragon and one Koi. Done. No more room at the inn.


Wow! He is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

My gosh is he beautiful. Love the name. 💗


----------



## Zaranica (Jul 29, 2021)

He's stunning!


----------

